# where can i buy a cmoy kit?



## ueyteuor

i just want a simple cmoy kit.. just to work on a little project.. see if i can make an amp... never made one before.. 

 i want a cmoy kit that includes every piece needed, and instructions on where to put the pieces.. and ill solder them.. any place sell em like that?


----------



## xmokshax

forum members Zigis and Joshatdot have had their own PCB layouts professionally printed, and i know that Zigis was selling kits a little while ago. don't remember whether or not Joshatdot was selling complete kits, or just PCBs.


----------



## Zigis

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f6/cmoy-amp-pcb-227416/


----------



## blackinches

I sell cMoy PCBs.


----------



## breakfastchef

Give me a day and I will put together a DIY Cmoy package for you with everything you need to build one except for the casing and the 9v battery.


----------



## dakkar

I'm also interested. How much would you charge?


----------



## Heady

Jaben sells a CMOY kit, complete with pcb, components and casing. Write to them to ask if they will ship it to you.

Jaben Network


----------



## fault151

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *breakfastchef* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Give me a day and I will put together a DIY Cmoy package for you with everything you need to build one except for the casing and the 9v battery._

 

yeh how much??


----------



## breakfastchef

I am new to audio DIY, and recently became interested in building a CMoy headphone amplifier. Following the instructions on Tangent's website, I built three amplifiers; all worked perfectly. I have leftover parts from this series of projects and can put together a 'kit' of components you will need to build your own. This project is not going to save you money; you can buy a complete CMoy on eBay for less than the parts I can provide. Rather, this is an excellent introduction to audio DIY which gives the builder some insight on how to create a useful piece of electronics and helps develop skills that can be applied to successively more complicated projects. This is a personally satisfying project. I must, though, ask that you read this next section before I throw out a price...

*DISCLAIMER:* The parts provided will make a functioning CMoy amplifier per the article called _How To Build the CMoy Pocket Headphone Amplifer_ on Tangent's website - Audiologica. The instructions (also referred to as tutorials) on this website must be followed to the letter! I recommend that you also review the other getting started articles, as well: _Getting Started in Audio DIY, Is Amplifying Low-End Sources Worthwhile?_, and _How to Wire Panel Components_.

 I have two complete CMoy kits available for $48 each, delivered CONUS. This covers my cost for the parts plus shipping. The resistors were upgraded to Vishay-Dale from the original list of components presented by Tangent. This kit will create an amp with a gain of 11. This kit does not include the power source (9v battery), an enclosure, hookup wire, soldering equipment, solder, tools, test equipment or any other accessories. Many Head-Fi members are better able to provide technical support than I can.

 The only component changes to the stock CMoy were to upsize the capacitors (C1 and C2) to larger size to provide for better bass handling. These changes are discussed in Tangent's tutorials. These are big capacitors, but will fit on the provided PCB board with creative bending of the leads (see attached photo). Both PCBs included have all the jumpers pre-installed. 

 My last build was the Cocktail Shaker CMoy






 Inside the Cocktail Shaker CMoy, you can see the larger caps will fit onto the PCB.





 PM me if you are interested, need more information or for a complete parts list. Thanks for looking.


----------



## dakkar

I'm going to check locally if I can get the parts on the cheap. If I'm having too much trouble finding the hardware, I'll PM you.

 Thanks!


----------



## breakfastchef

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dakkar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm going to check locally if I can get the parts on the cheap. If I'm having too much trouble finding the hardware, I'll PM you.

 Thanks!_

 

Part of the fun of this project is finding the parts. Most of my order was filled by digikey.com with a few bits picked up from Radio Shack. I used my own casings.


----------



## kafkacloud

i think i'd prefer a kit.


----------



## alphaphoenix

FYI: eBay sells Cmoy kits.
   
  However, I would support head-fiers before resorting to eBay.


----------



## mrtndoog

you do realize this thread is nearly 2 years old


----------



## alphaphoenix

Quote: 





mrtndoog said:


> you do realize this thread is nearly 2 years old


 

 Like raising the dead


----------



## kafkacloud

Even though this thread as been dead for two years, it lead me to a link to purchase a cmoy from another member, which was still current


----------



## fcpchop88

I'm re-resurrecting this thread, anyone know where I can currently buy a cmoy kit? I rather support local than overseas ebay.  I'm very new to the DIY scene, I see JDS Labs sells the led and the pcb board. Can this board be used when making any cmoy, or is it specific to their jds labs bb-cmoy?


----------



## fcpchop88

hmm nevermind, seems they got a link to all the things you need on the jds site, at 50 bucks with shipping its a bit pricey for a little home project.


----------



## bcg27

Why don't you just order the parts from somewhere like mouser or digikey. I am sure you can find a BOM put together for you on various sites and there are not a whole lot of parts. Should be fairly straightforward.


----------



## fcpchop88

the jds store links to those exact two sites, with the parts necessary it comes out to a little over thirty bucks then with shipping 50. I might end up getting a kit off ebay if I find one for like 25 30 bucks, It doesn't have to be anything special, just something for me to practice on.


----------



## t0wer

if you don't need external power, you can skip the dc plug and buy a knob at radioshack, and buy everything else from mouser and jdslabs, I bought two kits and it came out to about $30 per kit including shipping.


----------



## jdogw

Do any of you know where I can get a banzai v2 cmoy kit? It used to be on ebay but its not anymore and I want one.


----------



## liquidzoo

PM me.
   
  I have to sort through the parts I have, but I'm pretty sure I have 2 complete kits that I've never had the chance to build.


----------



## wiak

alrighty then, the internet is never *DEAD or OLD* and if you have a forum or any type of site, google search results will show older ones as more relevant to a topic 
 for anyone is looking for cmoy kits, i can highly recommend Freds Amps (ebay) reasonable shipping and awesome customer service 
 and if your new to soldering i highly recommend getting a proper soldering iron with a bits kit using cheap soldering iron and bits are a bad idea (cmoy soldering realy needs a soldering iron that has the same heat all the time)


----------

